# Selecting a Video Projector for Virtual Scenes



## JonHyers (Jul 9, 2011)

Hello Folks:

As you may know, Video Projection Illusions are growing in popularity, because it's so easy to do. Since I never really know "who remembers what? Who? How? or When?"&#8230;.FYI: I released a highly detailed How To series, Projected Reality, 2010-2012. In 2012, I began giving away Volume 3 for free in a number of situations, and so therefore I decided to Give Free this "new in 2012" video "chunk", which was going to be part of Projected Reality 4, never completed. Because of Youtube, and the BILLIONS of people who spend their time making Free Tutorials, myself and countless other's SKILLS have been devalued by the *giving away-ness of the Internet* - so I decided to provide this information on Video Projectors, so as you yourself, move into doing Projection Effects - you have a better&#8230;..'REALITY CHECK'&#8230;. on what you can expect to do with "which" projector.

Here is some Info for you to read, and be sure to check out the 27 minute video. Picking Projectors: Oh, *I don't sell any in case someone is going to say I'm marketing.* I'm not&#8230;..

The video was actually filmed in 2012, and has pieces taken from Projected Reality 3 which discuss a couple projectors that were released between 2011 and 2012. You will note that many of the projectors I show are 10 years old or more - and there is an Emphasis on Used Projectors. This video does not quite make it into HD Projectors, which are mostly going to be NEW at this time, and are more expensive. I did buy a $1300 dollar HP Optoma that is HD, and WOW WOW WOW is that ever incredible from a Blueray. True Virtual Reality. But not much is said about HD projection, because even though HD *was released in 1998*, I have yet to sell a Blueray cause "nobody wants them", the reason for that is the huge amount of cheap cheap and garbagely cheap NON HD, projectors available. HD cannot take off, because 90% of the Manufacturers are working BACKWARDS in specs, not forward. It's common to see a Brand new 2015 Projector with a 240 x 320 image chips. Most used commercials units are going to be 600 x 800 - 720 x 1200. So be aware of this if you buy cheap. A Used Sony can often be better than a new "What the heck was that name???Brand projector".

I ALWAYS spend 2 months on any major video I release, this one is no exception. I, Jon Hyers, am the instructor, and I was filmed in our TV Studio on a Green Screen, allowing me to spice-up the background, with any images i chose, and update them. So behind me are a bunch of different scenes - Virtual Rooms and such. Some are from my Harry Murdoch Feature film, and others are from 2014 and 2015. So you can get a few ideas of what my work looks like. I'm not sure you necessarily want to watch this all straight, because it's NOT the most exciting show... But check this all out before you buy a projector.

This video is going to be part of a New Website I am doing, which is planned to be FREE tutorials I have made. And some of my older "decommissioned" How to videos, such as my 2000 release, Virtual Realities, which is TV based and therefore mostly OLD AGE information, yet still applicable due the the 100% focus on the Virtual Image. I will post info on that website, when I get it up. It's also planned to offer Free Download samples [watermarked, short, and unusable] but certainly testable for anyone who wants to 1. Try and see if they can Manage the process of Internet - Download - To Flash Drive - to successful playback and 2. Just wants to see if a certain classification of effect, will work in Your desired Scene. Look for that announcement in August, and check out this video. 




Jon Hyers


----------

